# ANNOUNCING the TOP 10 in our "CAPTURE THE RAPTURE" Photo Contest!!



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

That is an unusually cool looking raft.


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

That is a sweeeeet boat. One off, one of a kind. One lucky winner!


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks All, we love it, I can't wait to get it on the water in the Spring WOO HOO!!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Cascade River Gear said:


> Thanks All, we love it, I can't wait to get it on the water in the Spring WOO HOO!!


Owyhee?


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

lhowemt said:


> Owyhee?


If there is enough water for this baby I am ALL about it  I may need a second Captain in the boat bwahahahahaha!!!  And a MOTOR!!! ~ Renee


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Cascade River Gear said:


> If there is enough water for this baby I am ALL about it  I may need a second Captain in the boat bwahahahahaha!!!  And a MOTOR!!! ~ Renee



So you won your own boat?


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

bobbuilds said:


> So you won your own boat?


NO... there may be a little misunderstanding here! The winner of the DREAMBOAT get's to build their own dreamboat not one we have already built. We built this DREAMBOAT for our shows as an example of what we can do should that be your desire, and then to run on the rivers as a DEMO for the season, it will be available to purchase through the season although we do plan to have it on the rivers every weekend we can. Let me know if you have any other questions, I am working with our winner now to build his very own DREAMBOAT! We will be posting progress along the way. Kindly, Renee


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Cascade River Gear said:


> NO... there may be a little misunderstanding here! The winner of the DREAMBOAT get's to build their own dreamboat not one we have already built. We built this DREAMBOAT for our shows as an example of what we can do should that be your desire, and then to run on the rivers as a DEMO for the season, it will be available to purchase through the season although we do plan to have it on the rivers every weekend we can. Let me know if you have any other questions, I am working with our winner now to build his very own DREAMBOAT! We will be posting progress along the way. Kindly, Renee


Thank you for the clarification, that is a nice boat, is it painted? It looks really well done.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

I am happy to help! It is urethane paint, it took 2 days and several of us to make it happen as we had to do it in steps to get all the stars and sun and moon on there! We urethane wrapped the tubes (as we always do) and floor first and then added on the stencils and painted away so the graphics will stay on the boat just as the urethane does, for about forever if you take good care of her! We can do whatever you dream up, here is another custom paint job we just did for a customer. If you dream it, we can build it 








I call this the Scooby boat although it is not.. IN PROGRESS! 








Side of Scooby boat 








Almost finished with the front graphic, this matches our customers van and kayak, pretty cool stuff! 








This is one that we did a urethane wrap on both the floor and the thwarts, she turned out BEAUTIFUL! 

Thought I would share a few! Wait until you see our new color we are launching for 2017 it's a BEAUTY. Have a fabulous holiday season. 

Kindly, 
Renee


----------

